

Verizon iPhone 5 is GSM Unlocked Out Of Box - Zaheer
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/21/3369702/verizon-iphone-5-gsm-unlocked

======
bavidar
Buy it, Sell it, Ship it. Unlocked iphones selling at a premium on ebay.

~~~
omarchowdhury
2 year activation required with initial purchase.

~~~
bavidar
You can buy them without 2 year activation if you pay the normal price. Then
call ATT/Verizon/Sprint get it unlocked. It is now selling for 1,000 on ebay.

